# Lakers & Wolves discuss Kevin Garnett trade



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index. ... ion=sports

Sources: Lakers, Wolves discuss Garnett trade
Associated Press
Published Tuesday, June 26, 2007

LOS ANGELES - The owners of the Los Angeles Lakers and Minnesota Timberwolves have begun talks for a trade that would involve sending Kevin Garnett to the Lakers, NBA sources said Monday.

The talks turned into discussions about a four-way deal among the Lakers, Timberwolves, Indiana Pacers and Boston Celtics, in which the Lakers would have gotten Garnett. However, the deal broke down, reportedly because the Celtics did not like what they would have gotten, ending the four-way negotiations.

The Lakers are now back to direct two-team talks with the Timberwolves. However, sources say, Minnesota General Manager Kevin McHale wants young players and high draft choices and isn't keen on the Lakers' offer of Andrew Bynum, who is young (19), and Lamar Odom (27), who isn't.

Jerry Buss and Timberwolves owner Glen Taylor spoke by phone for 20 minutes Friday.

Buss reportedly ended the conversation by suggesting that Lakers General Manager Mitch Kupchak and McHale continue the discussion Monday. Acquiring Garnett could address the concerns of Lakers star Kobe Bryant, who has demanded to be traded for more than four weeks.

Bryant met with Kupchak for about an hour Friday, a day after Garnett rejected a trade that would have sent him to Boston.

Bryant did not step down from his desire to be traded. However, Kupchak, Buss and Lakers Coach Phil Jackson met later that day to discuss options based on the assumption they would still have Bryant, the Los Angeles Times has learned.

Garnett, 31, has never formally asked for a trade while signaling his distress in recent years as the Timberwolves fell from top-notch status.

Minnesota, the No. 1-seeded team in the Western Conference in 2004, lost to the Lakers in the West finals and hasn't made the playoffs since then.

The Timberwolves finished 33-49 in 2005-06 and 32-50 last season, tied for 12th in the West with the Portland Trail Blazers.

Garnett can opt out of his contract after next season. He wants an extension, which Buss reportedly told Taylor he was willing to offer. *Garnett is due to earn $22 million next season and $23 million in 2008-09, the last year of his contract. * 

Garnett, a 10-time All-Star, averaged 22.4 points, 12.8 rebounds, 4.1 assists and 1.7 blocked shots last season while showing few signs of slowing down.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

They had better get Boston back in the discussions. If they do not get at least a #5 draft pick plus players, it is another wasted opportunity by McHale!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

djleye said:


> They had better get Boston back in the discussions. If they do not get at least a #5 draft pick plus players, it is another wasted opportunity by McHale!!! :eyeroll:


Get ready for it, another wasted opportunity is what we're all expecting at this point.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Heard a news report this am that the talks with the Lakers are dead. Phoenix now has joined the mix and I am betting we will be looking at getting Amare Stoudamaier (sp?). Probably no draft picks involved in this one!!


----------

